# EPEC entry validity



## dayanand (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi
If my EPEC is approved, is there a time limit to enter Singapore? something like 30days or so? 
I think on entry you would be given a 1 year Visit Pass, but any idea about time limit for the entry from approval time itself? 

thanks in advance.
Anand.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Once you got your EPEC, it used to be within 6 months, you need to apply for LTVP

The approval letter will have the terms and conditions. if you haven't got it, please wait

I dunno the current limitation.

As for LTVP, as you are possibly not American, as your name suggests, you need to apply for a SVP, come here, and then apply for LTVP

Being Singapore, the disclaimer is: approval of EPEC doesnt' guarantee LTVP .. EPEC is from MOM, LTVP is from ICA


----------



## Honeyrose84 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would have to say check the bottom of your EPEC...there is a message at the bottom stating that it is valid for 2 years from the date shown above.


----------



## dayanand (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Honeyrose and ecureilx. 
I'm a former PR holder. Not sure if that affects in bad or goodway. Any ideas on that ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you rightfully cancelled your PR and didn't take out your CPF, you shouldn't have issues

If you took out your $, you must put back all of it, plus and interest rate calculated by CPF board


----------



## dayanand (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't cancelled my PR. I called them yesterday and they said its not revoked yet. (its been a year my re-entry permit has expired) but I haven't cancelled nor handedover my card yet. 

CPF - also not withdrawn. (after all it was couple of hundreds -- I left Singapore few months after I got my PR). 

What do you guys suggest as the right option for me to enter Singaproe now - EPEC, PEP or any other ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

What do "I" suggest is ..  ... apply for PEP. EPEC - you don't qualify, if I remember correctly, as you have worked here before

Better yet, why don't you ask ICA to reinstate back you REP, and then pay the nominal taxes due, and then you are free as ever, and not bound by any employer ?? 

Plus gives you the benefits that come with PR ..


----------



## dayanand (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, if REP works out, can't be anything better than that as you said. I'm surely going to try this sending a request. 

Another update - I called ICA and they said my PR is not revoked. But they didn't say anything about REP - asked me to send an official email with all details which I did a while back - lets wait and see the outcome.

Meanwhile - have you ever seen someone succeeding in reinstating REP after 1year expiry? Just wondering if that is a possible scenario at all. I'm going to try my luck anyway though.

thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

now that you mention .. let me clear this .. PR doesn't expire, unless you revoke it .. 

REP expires .. and if you can submit valid reason for not being in the country, after swearing you will be here, when applying for PR and then disappearing, you will not have any issue

As for those got back REP after expiry, yes, a friend moved to HK, and then 2 years later came back ... and got back his REP


----------

